# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أين أجد ترجمة بطليموس الحكيم صاحب المجسطي ؟

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%83%...85%D9%88%D8%B3

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ابدأ بالشاملة تحت: *بطليموس

*

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

ممّن ترجمه ابن جلجل الأندلسي في كتاب تاريخ الأطباء والفلاسفة صفحة 35 منه وتجدينه هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....081#post515081

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%d9%83%...85%d9%88%d8%b3





> ابدأ بالشاملة تحت: بطليموس





> ممّن ترجمه ابن جلجل الأندلسي في كتاب تاريخ الأطباء والفلاسفة صفحة 35 منه وتجدينه هنا:
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....081#post515081


 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا  ...
أخي الفاضل الكريم  رضا ... أحسن الله إليك على الإفادة .
أستاذي الكريم خزانة الأدب ... بوركتم ، فعلا ، نسيت أن أستخدم الشاملة ... واستعملتها بعد ما أشرتم وكانت النتائج طيبة .
أخي الفاضل الكريم الجزائري ... جعل الله ما أفدتني به في موازين حسناتك ، تم التحميل ، لكنه ليس هو ، شاكرة لك تعبك وجهدك ، وفقك الله لكل خير .

وللإفادة أفادني أخي بوجوده في :بطليموس الحكيم : جغرافي وفيلسوف وفلكي إغريقي صاحب كتاب المجسطي في أيام أدريانوس وأنطونيوس ، وفي زمانهما رصد الكواكب ، ولأحدهما عمل كتاب امجسطي وهو أـول من عمل الأسطرلاب الكروي . التوثيق :الوزير جمال الدين أبو الحسن علي بن القاضي الأشرف يوسف القفطي ، إخبار العلماء بأخبار الحكماء ، عني بتصحيحه السيد محمد أمين الخانجي الكتبي ، طبع بمطبعة السعادة ، مصر ، 1326 هـ ، ص 69 – 70 .أبو الفرج محمد بن أبي يعقوب إسحق المعروف بالوراق ، الفهرست ، تحقيق رضا تجدد ، ص 328 – 329 .

----------

